# Huawei EC325 Modem Driver need for windows 7 x64



## anandharaja (Jul 14, 2011)

hi, 
currently i using BSNL NIC for my internet. i going to change my PC so i want driver  Huawei EC325 for windows 7 64 bit os. any one using this modem in windows 7 64-bit os. if you have drive please share.
ThankYou


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 15, 2011)

You dont need any driver

see this[YOUTUBE]WcuI8wCEbCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------

